# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Saturday One Love Reggae Show webcast & chat - Seastar Inn on RealNegril.com!

## Rob

*G*reetings from the Seastar Inn on Negril's Wild West End! Join us for
our Saturday One Love Reggae Show and All You Can Eat Buffet! When in
Negril, be sure and call our free shuttle 957-0553 to the party! It
will be fine night for some excellent music with Fernando, Stephen
West and the Roots Vibration Band along with the Seastar Drummers and
Dancers! The buffet comes with great chicken, fish, beef and all the
fixings! To join in the fun online, just click on the link below and
follow the instructions! We will be webcasting from 7pm until 11:30pm
(Ja Time) this evening - so be sure to come watch and chat with us
LIVE from the Seastar Inn!


See you soon!


http://www.realnegril.com

----------


## jasperpso

Any way to watch on Android tab?

----------


## Bnewb

Jas...
use Daroon Player.
 :Smile:

----------


## jasperpso

Thanks a TON! Works like a charm. Now I can watch anywhere I am..

----------

